# What boots do you use?



## pfmedic (Mar 29, 2006)

I long for a boot that will work with a seven hole zipper system someone gave me. I currently use a Wal-Mart special which is comfortable as can be, but has a speedlace system and doesnt work with my seven-eyelet zipper thingys.

What do you use, and do you like it?


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 29, 2006)

*Sometimes I wear solid black Nike hightops, although comfy they offer no protection. They look like boots, and I can get by wearing those when my FD does EMS stand-bys. Usually I wear steel-toed Redwings. Sturdy boots, keeps my tootsies from getting smooshed.*


----------



## HorseHauler (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is what I wear. 
http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=SP515&cat=2671


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been wearing a pair of Magnums's for about a year. They are very comfortable all 24hrs. And they will work with your 7 hole zipper. The best place to find them is at an army navy surplus, or ems store.


----------



## pfmedic (Mar 29, 2006)

magnums? can you send me a link? pleeeease?


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's some Magnum boots at Galls: http://www.galls.com/brandcategory.html?assort=general_catalog&cat=2794&brandcode=240&Go=go


----------



## Jon (Mar 30, 2006)

I wear Mil-Spec Infantry Combat Boots - www.altama.com

Comfy, and durable.

I'm looking into a pair of HAIX boots with a steel toe and zipper... it would be AWSOME to have a steel toe.

Maybe I should just think of getting me a pair of _"Tims"_


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine are leather, go to the knee, they have about a 2 inch heel on them and go with every outfit I have. I love them


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 30, 2006)

When I get the money, I'm probably going to get the 5.11 ATAC 8" Shield Duty Boot.







They're $140 at Galls, but I might get them from TheFireStore.com, where they're ten bucks cheaper.


----------



## Jon (Mar 30, 2006)

Gee... Everone buys from the FireStore... But HAVE YOU BEEN THERE?

They are truly "Whacker Central" - The front lobby looks like a hose tower, and it has a large brass pole  (The  has to do with the off-hours potential uses  )

My squad has 2 members who are employed by the fine establisment of whackerdom...


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 30, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Gee... Everone buys from the FireStore... But HAVE YOU BEEN THERE?
> 
> They are truly "Whacker Central" - The front lobby looks like a hose tower, and it has a large brass pole  (The  has to do with the off-hours potential uses  )
> 
> My squad has 2 members who are employed by the fine establisment of whackerdom...


 
No, I didn't realize they were that relatively close to where I live (slightly south of Baltimore). An hour northwest of Philly is still too far for me to take a casual browsing trip. But maybe I'll wait until I get enough money together to buy a bunch of stuff, maybe I'll see if some other people in my station want to get a bunch of stuff all at once, and that might be worth it.

BTW, here's a picture:


----------



## daemonicusxx (Mar 30, 2006)

I wear bates enforcers, they arent that expensive at academy sports. im kind of an impulse person, so i hate ordering off the net, cause then you have to wait the three days for your stuff to come in the mail. i prefer the non-steel toe, just due to the fact that when i go to kick up the back bumper of the medic, i dont gouge out a chunk of leather off my boot, ive had my pair for about a year now, and they still look new, got some of that "Parade Polish" from wally world, it works great, as close to patton as you can get.


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't have a choice, steel toes are required.


----------



## Jon (Mar 30, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> No, I didn't realize they were that relatively close to where I live (slightly south of Baltimore). An hour northwest of Philly is still too far for me to take a casual browsing trip. But maybe I'll wait until I get enough money together to buy a bunch of stuff, maybe I'll see if some other people in my station want to get a bunch of stuff all at once, and that might be worth it.
> 
> BTW, here's a picture:


They are west of Philadelphia, on Rt. 30 near PA 82... By Coatsville City.


----------



## RebelRescue (Mar 30, 2006)

Magnums for me too,very comfortable,slip on very fast with that side zipper,good price too.


----------



## RALS504 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have used the High Tec Magnums and they were a comfortable boot as long as you are pounding pavement. I now use Danner Fort Lewis (10") leather boots or Danner Arcadia (8") boots. They are comfortable in all terane and did I mention you can get them rebuilt by Danner. I have rebuilt both of pairs. The company charges from $45- $150 to do the work. I do notice that there was no break in period for my danners. They were comfortable from day one.


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 31, 2006)

RALS504 said:
			
		

> I have used the High Tec Magnums and they were a comfortable boot as long as you are pounding pavement. I now use Danner Fort Lewis (10") leather boots or Danner Arcadia (8") boots. They are comfortable in all terane and did I mention you can get them rebuilt by Danner. I have rebuilt both of pairs. The company charges from $45- $150 to do the work. I do notice that there was no break in period for my danners. They were comfortable from day one.


Where can we get more information on these and buy them?


----------



## pfmedic (Mar 31, 2006)

*what I ended up buying*



			
				JJR512 said:
			
		

> Where can we get more information on these and buy them?



http://www.chiefsupply.com/danner-fort-lewis.phtml

too much boot for me personally with my current budget, not to mention the fact that I need to be on the road from a dead sleep in thirty seconds and sleeping in boots sucks a$$. 

Thanks to everyone for your imput. After viewing everyones thoughts and listening to the opinion of some friends and superiors, I picked up the following.

http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=SP526

It was right for me, maybe it will be right for one of you lurkers out there too. 

-pf.


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 1, 2006)

Based on the positive review of the company provided by RALS504, I may decide to go with Danner Striker Side Zip GTX NMT 8". As the name implies it's a side-zip 8" duty boot with a non-metallic safety toe. That particular model is not listed on the chiefsupply.com website as far as I could find, but I looked up Danner's home page and saw them there. A bit more expensive, but I figure you usually get what you pay for. Are all Danner boots rebuildable?


----------



## RALS504 (Apr 1, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> Based on the positive review of the company provided by RALS504, I may decide to go with Danner Striker Side Zip GTX NMT 8". As the name implies it's a side-zip 8" duty boot with a non-metallic safety toe. That particular model is not listed on the chiefsupply.com website as far as I could find, but I looked up Danner's home page and saw them there. A bit more expensive, but I figure you usually get what you pay for. Are all Danner boots rebuildable?


 Not all Danner boots are rebuildable; However, any of them can be converted to a zippered boot. I have both my pairs with  Danner zippers laced in. I tried Hi Tech zippers and they broke after a year of use. I have bought both pairs of boots from http://bakershoe.com. They usually have great prices. My only complaint about my Danners are that they have a sole that does leave black marks in the back of the rig. We have tan colored floors in all of our ambulances. The marks are removable with a scrub brush and soap. Most of our crew use Danner boots bought from the above website. A few use Hi Tech and two poeple use Matterhorn boots. The Matterhorn is a good boot. They are a little cheaper and do not last as long. I do not believe they are rebuildable, but if I could not afford Danners I would buy Matterhorns. Oh yeh, The other advatage of both boots is they can be had with full leather/ insulation for those of you up north or a leather/nylon for those of us in the southwest. I hope this helps you.


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 4, 2006)

pfmedic said:
			
		

> I long for a boot that will work with a seven hole zipper system someone gave me. I currently use a Wal-Mart special which is comfortable as can be, but has a speedlace system and doesnt work with my seven-eyelet zipper thingys.
> 
> What do you use, and do you like it?



I happen to use the Wal-Mart boot as well. I tried an initial pair that lasted two years. I bought two more pair. I used one for patrol and the other for the ambulance. Over the years I have tried all kinds of boots. I found the ones I bought from Wal-MArt held up as well as boots 3 times the price.


----------



## pfmedic (Apr 5, 2006)

DT4EMS said:
			
		

> I happen to use the Wal-Mart boot as well. I tried an initial pair that lasted two years. I bought two more pair. I used one for patrol and the other for the ambulance. Over the years I have tried all kinds of boots. I found the ones I bought from Wal-MArt held up as well as boots 3 times the price.



Yeah, they wont die, I even take them hiking. They are Hermann Survivors. Is that what you have? Anyway, they are incredible, but take to long to lace up as I have these re-goddamm-diculous call times to make, servicing a portion of the county that is 60 square miles in diameter.


----------



## ECC (Apr 10, 2006)

Warrington Pro Station boots.


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 10, 2006)

pfmedic said:
			
		

> Yeah, they wont die, I even take them hiking. They are Hermann Survivors. Is that what you have? Anyway, they are incredible, but take to long to lace up as I have these re-goddamm-diculous call times to make, servicing a portion of the county that is 60 square miles in diameter.




Exact same boot! I love them. They are the best I have found for work. For the lacing up issue, my partner usually drove so I would lace them up on the way to a call. That is the only downside.


----------



## BrandoEMT (Apr 16, 2006)

I have owned 8" Rocky First Med boots that lasted about 3 yrs but the insoles wore out quickly.  My second pair is the 6" non-safety toe Danner Striker boot.  They are wonderful and light as ever!  I would purchase Wal-Mart boots but I don't like to buy things from Wally...oh well I'd say Danner's!  Spend a bunch in the beginning but they last a long time!

B


----------



## SWVAEMT (May 2, 2006)

Rocky Fort Hoods w/ zipper and Magnum Response side zip. 

I never wear the same pair two days in a row and if I'm pulling a 24, I'll change boots about half-way through the shift.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 2, 2006)

I have a pair of Magnums i bought for school and a pair of Bates that were issued to me by the county.

Both are ok.  Have the side zipper.  The Bates were a little harder to break in, but they make my feet look smaller so I like them the best.


----------



## Medic946 (May 2, 2006)

converse zip boots. most confortable boots i've ever had...even better than magnums(imo) found in galls


----------



## RALS504 (May 12, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> but they make my feet look smaller so I like them the best.




That is hillarious. What differance does it make when you are trodding through mud to get your pt? I would want a bigger shoe to act like snow shoes.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Jun 6, 2006)

I used to wear my "Cadillacs" all leather combat boots issued in the 1990's awesome boots in the summer, in the winter I wore matterhorns/danners, now I wear the light weight magnum style with the zipper on the side, cheap boots, but light and easy to don B)


----------



## fender1878 (Jul 16, 2006)

Most of us here in Cali wear the Chippewa 27422...


----------



## Stevo (Jul 16, 2006)

steel toe's

what else is there?

~S~


----------



## soon2bemt (Aug 13, 2006)

About to order these-any feedback?

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/products/20030530115122_Photo2.jpg


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2006)

soon2bemt said:
			
		

> About to order these-any feedback?
> 
> http://www.thefirestore.com/store/products/20030530115122_Photo2.jpg



For some reason, Thefirestore.com isn't coming up... (Even linking from OfficerStore.com) I think SOMEONE Forgot to pay their web bill!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 13, 2006)

Jon said:
			
		

> For some reason, Thefirestore.com isn't coming up... (Even linking from OfficerStore.com) I think SOMEONE Forgot to pay their web bill!



Works fine for me.


----------



## Resqswimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

my squad and fire station both use redwing shoes. they have these steel-toe boots that can be laced, but they fix a zipper to them too that way they are easy to get on and off. they are wonderful i have had mine for a few years, and they hold out great. i didnt have bunker gear on my first fire, but i ran up and down that scene in those boots and they are still in great condition. i have done about everything with those.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 16, 2006)

Question: what do people think about steel toes vs. safety toes?

I want toe protection, for sure, but I'm hesitant about steel toes. A friend of mine was wearing a pair of steel toes when his foot was stepped on by a horse. The metal broke and lacerated his foot, amputating a toe or two in the process. I can imagine a few something-dropping-on-your-foot scenarios where the end result could be similar.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 16, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Question: what do people think about steel toes vs. safety toes?
> 
> I want toe protection, for sure, but I'm hesitant about steel toes. A friend of mine was wearing a pair of steel toes when his foot was stepped on by a horse. The metal broke and lacerated his foot, amputating a toe or two in the process. I can imagine a few something-dropping-on-your-foot scenarios where the end result could be similar.



Mythbusters did an episode on whether or not steel toe boots could amputate your foot.  In every test, the steel toes were always a better option than the non-steel toe boots.

As far as your friend goes, what do you think would have happened to his foot if he WASN'T wearing steel toe boots?


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, he probably would have had a very badly broken foot, but would still have 10 toes. 

-i hate grammar-


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Well, he probably would have had a very badly broken foot, but would still have 10 toes.
> 
> -i hate grammar-


10 Flat toes


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, 5 flat toes.


----------



## Anomalous (Aug 21, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Mine are leather, go to the knee, they have about a 2 inch heel on them and go with every outfit I have. I love them



We can't picture what they might look like. You better post a picture... preferrably wearing something short and made of leather...        Actually, I just figured out how to use the Smilies and wanted to try them out.   :unsure: B) :wacko: h34r: :blush: h34r: :excl: :sad: :wub: :beerchug:


----------



## WiDSAJim (Oct 2, 2006)

*Design student researching EMT footwear*

hey people, my name is jim, and im an Industrial design student at Western Michigan University currently researching EMT and RN footwear. If you have any suggestions or ideas, feel free to email me at jim.torrey@WiDSA.com

I'm looking for suggestions pertaining to:
lacing
fit
materials
tread
comfort
etc.
etc.

we are currently exploring ideas such as removable outsoles for comfort during down times, materials that can alert wearers of hazardous materials, and fast lacing and entry options, to help you men and women get into your boots faster!

thanks for the input! even if you know of research or websites that may be helpfull, that would be great!

jim t.  ID student, WMU


----------



## Tactical Medic (Oct 3, 2006)

My suggestion is something that is comfortable (I like soft leather), easy to decon, ankle support to prevent injury, zippers on the side for easy on and off (plus on downtime keep zippers down for added comfort)... I especially like ankle support, I rolled my ankle (right side) 6-7 times, not fun


----------



## WiDSAJim (Oct 4, 2006)

*thanks for the reply, your input is a big help!*



Tactical Medic said:


> My suggestion is something that is comfortable (I like soft leather), easy to decon, ankle support to prevent injury, zippers on the side for easy on and off (plus on downtime keep zippers down for added comfort)... I especially like ankle support, I rolled my ankle (right side) 6-7 times, not fun



thanks for the reply, your input is a big help! we will take it into consideration!

jim t.   Industrial Design student, WMU


----------

